# Consultas sobre placas amplificadoras "D" que venden en Internet



## peperc (Oct 16, 2017)

hola, les consulto por favor varias dudas:

PRIMERO:  veo en mercado libre placas amplificadoras, chiquitas, de 3 + 3 w y de ahi en adelante, dicen ser amplificadores clase D .
basta poner en mercadolibre esa palabra, : amplificador clase D .
son placas chiquitas, como para arduino y no les veo disipador.

por otro lado hay placas con TDA 7297 y otros TDA que calculo no son clase D y tampoco les veo a algunas el disipador .

que diferencia hay ? en sonido ? es importante ? 

SEGUNDO:  esas placas ya vienen con "pre" o como se llame, me refiero a que se pueden conectar su entrada directo a algo sensible, como ser un celular ? 


gracias por su tiempo .


----------



## DownBabylon (Oct 16, 2017)

no necesitan disipador a menos que les exigas mas de lo normal, son de uso comun como para ratos no para todo el dia con toda la potencia igual le puedes agregar disipador pero mejor buscar uno de mas capacidad si tu intencion es aprovechar algunas buenas bocinas, ya traen pre amplificador le puedes conectar un celular o mp3


----------



## pandacba (Oct 16, 2017)

No te venden los disipadores para que cada uno le coloque lo que quiera y/o tenga, pero necesitan disipador, los TDA lo mismo, bajate la hoja de datos de los distintos CI e informate de lo que necesitan.
Lo de pre, como saberlo, pregunta en mercado libre al que vende, y lee las especificaciones que te dan allí


----------



## SKYFALL (Oct 16, 2017)

Algunas veces el personaje que vende las placas de los amplificadores bien sea clase AB o clase D no conoce bien los componentes asi que mejor no te confies de ellos, entonces compres el tipo de amplificador que compres, colocale un disipador.


----------



## jorger (Oct 17, 2017)

Las plaquitas de 3+3W (PAM8403) son clase D, así que no hay que colocarles disipador alguno dada la irrisoria potencia disipada en calor. Tengo un par de ellos en casa y no calientan nada.
Los TDA, los que se venden sin disipador tienes que colocárselo tu mismo. Son clase AB


----------



## shevchenko (Oct 17, 2017)

un clase D de 3+3w no creo que lleve disipador, y por como es el modulo ya debe traer preamp o bien la ganancia alta como para usarlo sin pre, sin dramas...
el tda7293/4 si o si usara disipador... y tu tienes que ponerle uno (andan bien esos cuadrados de los micros de pc) y podes usar cooler si lo vas a alimentar con una fuente cercana a la recomendada por el datasheet o no, si lo vas a usar con +-35v... este casi seguro que NO tiene preamp pero igual podras conectarlo a un celular para escuchar (o una pc aun mejor)

Saludos!


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 17, 2017)

Además de los brillantes aportes anteriores al mío, por mi experiencia con ellos, clase d TPA3116D2 para que la barriga se te salga por las orejas con los graves........ El uso que le vayas a dar define tu necesidad.
Un saludo.


----------



## peperc (Oct 17, 2017)

hol,a gracias.
y el sonido ? es lo mismo clase D que clase AB ?


----------



## jorger (Oct 17, 2017)

peperc dijo:


> hol,a gracias.
> y el sonido ? es lo mismo clase D que clase AB ?


Eso ya depende de la "importancia" que le haya dado el fabricante al diseño interno del IC, hablando de amplificadores integrados. Te puedes encontrar clase D con distorsiones horribles y clase AB con distorsión bajísima, y al revés.
Trata de comparar hojas de datos de los IC amplificadores que te puedan interesar, y saca tus propias conclusiones 
Un saludo.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 17, 2017)

Sin entrar en malos y buenos diseños, terminos normales un buen equipo clase D suena mejor que un buen equipo clase AB.
Ahora si lo que se busca es escuchar música en el formato mp3,  no tiene sentido  alta calidad o bajas distorciones, ya que un mp3 es de pobrísima callidad, no es lo mismo que audio CD


----------



## peperc (Oct 17, 2017)

hola, lo que queria era lo siguiente:

tengo un celular, que no anda como celular ( e de una emrpesa y me cambie a otra  y bueno, es un lio).
pero anda todo el resto y queria usarlo.
la opcion que estaba pensando elegir era en primer instancia lo que se llama 
"baffles potenciados"  que salen como 1 mil pesos .

pero estaba en casa y mire a un costado de mi habitacion, 2 baffles que tengo hace rato, que eran de un centro musical viejo, de los que tenian tocadiscos.
madera, grandees, no como ahora que son chiquititos.
y me hablo !!! 
me dijo : 
he !! ... shhhh .. vos!! nos tenes aca desde hace años, juntando polvo, ¿ para que ? 
¿ para que esperamos tanto si vas a comprar otros ?? 

y les dije que tenian razon.

asi que busque y encontre ademas de placas esto:

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-655276427-potencia-amplificador-lepai-lepy-10w-usb-y-aux-lp-a2ub-_JM_

que veo muchas publicaciones y todos iguales, al parecer los importaron como si fuese soja.

pero como NO SE de audio nada, pues, no sabia que elegir.


----------



## ni (Oct 17, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Sin entrar en malos y buenos diseños, terminos normales un buen equipo clase D suena mejor que un buen equipo clase AB.
> Ahora si lo que se busca es escuchar música en el formato mp3,  no tiene sentido  alta calidad o bajas distorciones, ya que un mp3 es de pobrísima callidad, no es lo mismo que audio CD



Bueno, Si decimos "mide mejor" OK, pero si decimos "suena mejor" pues tiene que ser una prueba de este tipo:

http://matrixhifi.com/contenedor_ppec.htm

Seguramente nadie pasaría una prueba de este tipo.

Y lo del mp3 vs wav es muy poco probable a menos que tengas experiencia en estudio o similar que distingas un mp3 320kpbs de un wav, pero bueno tal vez deberías probar el plugin abx del reproductor foobar2000.


----------



## svartahrid (Oct 25, 2017)

Yo he probado 2 de estos mini amplificadores bluetooth, son clase AB, 20wx2, llevan un tda que no recuerdo cuál es, pero suena bastante bien para su precio de 15 dólares aproximadamente sin fuente de poder incluida (12v 5A).


----------



## mostrin (Oct 26, 2017)

TDA7297 normalmente ese llevan


----------



## pandacba (Oct 26, 2017)

No hace falta tener estudios especiales para notar la diferencia entre un MP3 y audio puro. se nota a la legua por más que sea de 320kpbs, Muchas personas me han preguntado, porque un CD audio se escuchan sonidos que un mp3 no.
La respuesta es simple, no se escucha, porque parte del espectro de sonido es quitado, por eso un MP3 ocupa poco espacio, porque solo posee una parte del expectro original de sonido.
Obviamente un fanático que cree que sonido bueno es solo escuchar graves no se va a dar cuenta de  nada...


----------



## jorger (Oct 27, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> No hace falta tener estudios especiales para notar la diferencia entre un MP3 y audio puro. se nota a la legua por más que sea de 320kpbs, Muchas personas me han preguntado, porque un CD audio se escuchan sonidos que un mp3 no.



Nunca me puse a comparar "in situ" *y con exactamente el mismo equipo*, audio puro vs mp3 (256/320KBs). Te doy el beneficio de la duda. Ahora, lo que no comparto en absoluto es ésto:



pandacba dijo:


> Ahora si lo que se busca es escuchar música en el formato mp3,  *no tiene  sentido  alta calidad o bajas distorciones*, ya que un mp3 es de  pobrísima callidad, no es lo mismo que audio CD


Podrá haber cierta diferencia entre audio puro y mp3 a 320KBs, y hablamos de pequeños matices, no algo que suponga un cambio radical. Y esa diferencia es, por bastante, muy inferior a la diferencia entre un amplificador Hi-Fi y uno _Low-Fi_ (vamos a llamarlo así).

Dicho de otro modo: Si la fuente de sonido es MP3, por muy mal considerado que esté, es preferible una amplificación "buena", que amplifique tal cual y sin alteración la señal de entrada, muchísimo antes que una amplificación que emborrrone y lo estropee todo convirtiendo una bonita señal de entrada, en una (bastante) desagradable señal de salida.
Un saludo.


----------



## peperc (Oct 27, 2017)

hola, todas las aclaraciones son buenas y es esperable que existiendo modulos de 3000 $ y mas , pues, uno de 300  $ no sea gran cosa.

es esperable eso .

pero yo quiero trabajar y escuchar musica, o quiero estar un rato tranquilo y escuchar , en vez de el silencio.

a veces , leo algunos comentarios y es como que el que no tiene buen oido o no es ambicioso es un "pobre tonto " que no tiene clase para escuchar musica.
es indudable que me gustaria gastarme mil dolares en equipos, pero no me sobra el dinero .

y tambien les comento que no es solo el equipo ni el origen , tambien es LA MUSICA, hay distintos tipos de musica, a mi me gusta escuchar el sonido de la luvia, o algunos temas mas bien clasicos , instrumentales.
y si, he escuchado que con un buen equipo, ( toda la cadena)  podes sentir como te envuelve, y como pareceria que suena algun instrumento a tu derecha , y otro a tu izquierda, o que otros sonodos te van rodeando y envolviendo y es HERMOSO....... pero de nuevo:
el que puede irse a san clemente de vacaciones  QUE LO DISFRUTE !!
y el que se puede ir a recorrer el mundo o a las bahamas a un gran hotel  QUE TAMBIEN LO DISFRUTE !!!!


----------



## ni (Oct 27, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> No hace falta tener estudios especiales para notar la diferencia entre un MP3 y audio puro. se nota a la legua por más que sea de 320kpbs, Muchas personas me han preguntado, porque un CD audio se escuchan sonidos que un mp3 no.
> La respuesta es simple, no se escucha, porque parte del espectro de sonido es quitado, por eso un MP3 ocupa poco espacio, porque solo posee una parte del expectro original de sonido.
> Obviamente un fanático que cree que sonido bueno es solo escuchar graves no se va a dar cuenta de  nada...



El problema es que varios mp3 están mal ripeados y no se pueden comparar. Pero bueno, cuando se trata de mp3 bien ripeados la diferencia es muy dificil de decir.
Pero pues prueba por tí mismo:

http://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_abx


----------



## JPI (Nov 14, 2017)

Con permiso del autor que inició el tema.
 ¿Alguno tuvo la oportunidad de medir estas plaquitas sobre todo las que prometen 60 o mas vatios, es real la potencia? hasta donde pude ver las bobinitas de salida son de 2amp., pero hasta hay llego, lamentablemente no tengo la capacidad para poder medirlas, por eso mi interés.


----------



## mostrin (Nov 14, 2017)

Yo creo dan la mitad de potencia que dicen .


----------



## JPI (Nov 14, 2017)

Yo también, sobretodo teniendo en cuenta la tablita de Volt/Wat que presento Fogonazo y teniendo en cuenta que estos CI no pueden manejar mucha corriente. Particularmente quiero probar el TDA8932, si interprete bien el datesheet éste se puede alimentar hasta con 36v, por lo menos con ese voltaje aparenta ser más realista, adjunto el datasheet para saber que opinan y si vale la pena hacer el intento.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 14, 2017)

Error la tablita muy buena que puso Fogonazo es para amplificadores, bipolares y de clase AB
En general por la forma de trabajar un amplificador tiene más potencia porque es mucho más eficiente que un clase AB, no la potencia que anuncian pero mayor que un AB

Los amplificadores "clase D"


----------



## JPI (Nov 17, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Los amplificadores "clase D"



??? Buenas, todos los diseños que he encontrado en clase D, alimentados con +25V-0-25Vcc derogan 25W RMS, tanto los integrados como los de montaje discreto, por lo que decidí armar uno discreto para poder ver si logro mejorar la ganancia.


----------



## shevchenko (Nov 17, 2017)

Algunos son puenteables otros vienen ya en puente (y no se puede puentear, mas que nada en los AB de bajo voltaje integrados)
en clade D tengo este del datasheet suena terrible (tengo 6 canales con 3 de estos)
por unos volts mas podes usar tda8953...

Te recomiendo el Switching Amp   de los mejores discretos claseD bajo costo y muy buen sonido 


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-fi-200w-rms-dos-mosfet-16229/


----------



## JPI (Nov 20, 2017)

Gracias por el dato


----------



## peperc (Nov 20, 2017)

hola de nuevo:
saben si hay diferencia entre estos  ( genericos chinos) :

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-655277172-potencia-amplificador-10w-aux-kinter-ma-180-12v-usb-rca-_JM_

y estos que dicen ser de marca moon ( no se si es una marca seria o es mas de lo chino) :

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-616297529-potencia-amplificador-moto-auto-12v-200w-pmpo-moon-m1050-cjf-_JM_


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 20, 2017)

Por unos pesos mas los tenés con FM


----------



## peperc (Nov 20, 2017)

hola, si , vi el chino que mas que la FM ( no se si hoy dia siguen las radios, hace tanto no escucho radio) , pero tienen control remoto y lee memorias.

pero el tema es la comparacion entre el chino ( con o sin FM ) y el MOON.
que es esa marca ?? MOON ?? ... la conocen? 
o es solo una mas china ?

https://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/potencia-moon_OrderId_PRICE


----------



## jorger (Nov 21, 2017)

peperc dijo:


> hola, si , vi el chino que mas que la FM ( no se si hoy dia siguen las radios, hace tanto no escucho radio) , pero tienen control remoto y lee memorias.
> 
> pero el tema es la comparacion entre el chino ( con o sin FM ) y el MOON.
> que es esa marca ?? MOON ?? ... la conocen?
> ...


Moon hasta donde yo sé es una marca china. También "fabrica" altavoces.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 21, 2017)

Moon = marca China mediopelo respetable conocida.

Ojo  que los Watts de la Moon son PMPO o sea mentira  Todos esos tienen salida puente sobre los 12 V y a 4 Ohms , o sea cerca de 10 + 10 Watts


----------



## JPI (Nov 21, 2017)

La única manera de saber como son es desarmandolo, esos chinolis pueden tener un ladrillo adentro o la mejor tecnología que existe. Sino se prueba como corresponde, carga fantasma + osciloscopio.


----------



## jorger (Dic 5, 2017)

Voy a comentar algo sobre los PAM8403 (3+3W), y que les va a servir a aquellos que les interese comprar amplificadores con ese integrado.
Mucho ojo, porque algunos traen condensadores de desacople de un valor muy bajo, y eso se traduce en dos cosas:
1- Se necesita una señal de entrada de bastante amplitud para poder hacerlo trabajar a una potencia razonable.
2- La reproducción de graves es muy pobre.

Voy a mostrar dos imágenes para que podais ver la diferencia, en dos amplificadores aparentemente idénticos:



Los círculos señalan los condensadores de desacoplo de la entrada de audio en cada uno de los canales.

Tenemos el caso A con dichos condensadores en color marrón oscuro. Los módulos que llevan esos no tienen limitación de respuesta en frecuencia, ni se necesitan altas amplitudes de señal de entrada.

Por el contrario tenemos el caso B, donde dichos condensadores son de un color clarito. Éstos son los de valor muy bajo, y los que dan los problemas antes mencionados. 
Yo tengo de los dos, y la diferencia no puede ser más clara:
El del caso B no puedes conectarlo a un módulo bluetooth porque la potencia de salida del amplificador es ridículamente baja al necesitar altos niveles de señal de entrada. Y por debajo de los 250Hz estimo, la respuesta comienza a decaer de manera notable. Tengo que hacer mediciones para comprobar la caida exacta.

En cambio el del caso A mantiene (aproximadamente) la respuesta en frecuencia declarada en el datasheet del IC (30Hz-20Khz ±1.5dB).
Cabe aclarar que aquí expongo únicamente los módulos  montados sobre esas pcb de color rojo mostradas en las imágenes. Pero puede servir de orientación para otros casos (hay muchos diseños distintos con este IC).
Pregunta: Cómo puedo estar seguro de que el problema viene de los condensadores de desacoplo?
Respuesta: A uno del caso B los reemplacé por electrolíticos de 1uF, y tanto la limitación de respuesta en frecuencia como el problema del nivel de señal de entrada, desaparecieron.
Un saludo y.. mucho ojo con estas cosas ! que más de uno se puede llevar un susto (o decepción).


----------

